# Appeal



## jamesjones (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone had an appeal come through recently? and when did you first submit?

Mine has the status of being received for adjudication on the 19th Jan


----------



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi

I appealed 27th Jan and got my positive outcome 4th May

There seems to be no logic in what order these are processed... My appeal was due to a missing SA police clearance


----------



## blieniza (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi 

appeal from 12th of September 2014 lodged in Berlin.... no outcome jet... 

take your own conclusions ...


----------



## zimbunny (Jun 23, 2015)

I launched mine on March 23rd. I have made countless inquiries directly at Home Affairs. the thing is...i am now due to leave South Africa anyway...but my visa is now expired and i just didn't want to be declared "undesirable" when i leave and have to pay fine. It may just come to that.


----------



## inka0582 (Mar 19, 2014)

My appeal was done on 3rd march and still haven't get any answer on it.


----------



## zimbunny (Jun 23, 2015)

inka0582 said:


> My appeal was done on 3rd march and still haven't get any answer on it.


Is your visa still valid at least? mine isnt!


----------

